# router bits



## brown down (Apr 28, 2012)

who in your opinion makes the best longest lasting router bits, i hate crap tools and need to get some good routing bits! 
thanks jeff


----------



## EricJS (Apr 28, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please: I personally use CMRs I use my router a lot an I still have my CMTs after use I clean them an if it needs to be sharpen I use a Diamond card take about 2 mintes to matain the bit. I used a lot of others an also Whitesides are good but Whiteside makes the CMTs so you can go eatheir way there
> Roy



I never realized CMT bits were made by Whiteside. These were my two favorite choices as well. Most of mine are CMT and I have a few of the Whitesides. They've both held up well to my abuse.


----------



## cabinetman (May 1, 2012)

I use primarily Amana bits. My local suppliers carry them in stock.

.


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2012)

I use Whiteside wood grade carbide bits to cut my aluminum jigs, and I use Infinity bits for most of my own woodworking use.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been getting good performance from Freud bits. I stick with 1/2" shank for all my bits though, I stay clear of 1/4" shank. more chance for vibration with 1/4


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2012)

Patrude said:


> I have been getting good performance from Freud bits. I stick with 1/2" shank for all my bits though, I stay clear of 1/4" shank. more chance for vibration with 1/4



You pretty much cant go wrong with any of the premium bits: Whiteside, Amana, CMT, Katana, Eagle American (edit, AND Freud!) . Get one of these and take good care of it, and keep it away from MDF/plywood/dirty wood and they will serve you well. It seems to me that Whiteside has the thickest hunk of carbide on them, so will take more resharpenings...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have quite a few kinds but the one that impress's me the most is my 1 1/2" RADIUS Freud- It maxes out my router table hole- barely fits. The other day I used it and normaly I turn router down to slowest speed but forgot and had it highest speed- It was smooth as can be with no vibaration. Turned it down but they must tune them quite well.


----------

